# Pikes Peak RC



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Any word from Lainee on the Limiited or Qual?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

GO SYLVIA and GRACIE!!!
This is the first Open/Am for our Texas girls.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Here's what I heard

Quad, first bird down right center 250 yards thrown r to l across channel retired to layout blind. Live flyer, second bird down left center about 200 yards thrown r to l, third bird right about 150 retired to holding blind. Last bird left about 150 thrown (winger) thrown to left, lots of dogs had hard time finding this bird. Only 7 of the first 30 dogs got them. Wind came up and work improved so don't know how it will finish.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Call Back for Qual to 4th series : 1, 8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 21, 23, 25, 26, 27, 28, and 33


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

My preliminary report on the open was that it was a"bloodbath of epic proportions) apparently only 21 of 86 survived the first series. My info comes from a third party not involved in the trial but very knowledgeable.sorry no numbers including those of my family...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I was able to get a call thru to Clint and Nola made it thru the first series, as did Ted Shih(2), Steve Helgoth, Lanse Brown...they had to scrub the second series and are resetting now. Amateur has started and its also a tough start lots of handles, I guess Doc Ed Aycock and his co judge have a toughie for the participants, sorry no numbers again and dont want to report any erroneous info since my primary source (my brother) is electronically challenged


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Q results these are third party except for first and fouth. Congrads Ted!
26
28
11
27
Didnt get jams.

30 where called back from Open first series. First was a very hard but fair quad. Robby and Roger sure had some good bird placement.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Q results these are third party except for first and fouth. Congrads Ted!
> 26
> 28
> *11*
> ...


 
Congrats on the 3rd to Pick and Angelo...... Angelo's first trial dog! Whoo hooo.... OK angelo.... next year.... Pick and Ruckus running in the Am against each other....


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Ted and Nelson, well earned & way over due. Also to Angelo and Pick, good job guys.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Angelo


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Angelo!

Aaron*


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Only ones I know are Ted Shih won the AM with Mozzie and Judy Aycock won the Derby with Dottie.

Looks like the past 2 weeks of long hard days of training paid off for the crew out at Cherylon's.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Ted!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur
1st Mozzie Ted
2nd Bell Jerry Wickliffe
3rd Rosa Lanse Brown
4th Mootsie Ted
RJ Boomer Martha McCool
Jam Bear Martha, Bullet Lainee

Lainee did a great job putting on her first field trial while dealing with several problems


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> Lainee did a great job putting on her first field trial while dealing with several problems


I agree

Lainee had a big trial

Qualifying set up on grounds that have been used for years, then were informed that grounds were owned by landowner - a big surprise to all of us, but one which resulted in moving the Q

Through a communications mixup, the hired help had to leave at noon on Sunday, so club members and contestants put on trial Sunday Afternoon

Weather acted up on Sunday afternoon

I imagine Lainee and David will be sleeping in today

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

1) Comet, Eckett
2) Rooster, Schrader
3) Luke, Schrader
4) Mozzie, Shih
RJ) Sport, McCartney

Do not know Jams

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Judy Aycock got two places in the Derby:
First with her bitch, Dottie
Fourth with Ed's male, Holland

Dottie and Holland are littermates (Willie x Kweezy)

And if I am not mistaken, Holland has run three derbies and placed in all three

Ted


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Ted on a fine trial...

Congrats to Lainee and PPRC for putting on a great trial

thanks to ALL the judges for putting together challenging tests,tough but fair


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> My preliminary report on the open was that it was a*"bloodbath of epic proportions)* apparently only 21 of 86 survived the first series. My info comes from a third party not involved in the trial but very knowledgeable.sorry no numbers including those of my family...


First I have to say, the Open may be labled as a bloodbath, but it was one of the best 1st series I've gone out on - no tricks, great use of terrain and just well placed birds - all 4 birds got answers. So do not think because dogs didn't do the work that it was a poor test....it was fun to run with just enough punch to make it very clear that only the best MARKING dogs were going to take home ribbons.



EdA said:


> Amateur
> 1st Mozzie Ted
> 2nd Bell Jerry Wickliffe
> 3rd Rosa Lanse Brown
> ...


Dr. Ed thank you for agreeing to judge on short notice and an All-Age stake (your last one I heard  ). You and Wayne put on a great Amatuer, tough, tough, tough.....it felt good to get through all 4 series! Also I know some don't care about JAM ribbons, however this one we earned has way too many memories attached to it not to mention a big ol' bruise as a reminder of just how hard fought it was to earn 



Ted Shih said:


> I agree
> 
> Lainee had a big trial
> 
> ...


No sleeping in for us today back to work, long drive home, had to stop a couple time to stretch our legs and pin our eye lids open!

As far as the HELP this weekend all I can say is THANK YOU, THANK YOU!! Every club member we had was working their rears off and the majority are not FTs, nor do they have an interesting in running them, what they do have is a love for the dogs and for that I thank them for giving up 3 1/2 days to make the trial happen. For a small club, we have some quality members!

Now a special thank you goes out to Tom Vaughn and Ted Shih without their help I do not think the Amteur stake would of even happened. They got things rolling in the morning and in between series, they help tear down in the evening even when we only had 2 spare club members working and I wasn't there to help. They didn't have to, but they saw a need a filled in.

I need to also send a thank you to DeWitt Boice, not only did he fill in as a Qual judge for us, he was also our bird steward, and even live gunned in the last series of the Open. He was one busy person too this weekend. He also didn't string me up by my toes when I had to ask him to scrap his 2nd Qual setup  

Also a huge thank you to all the live gunners who helped us out: Grady Peacock, Joe Harris, Mike Boley, Brad Clow, Tom Vaughn, Wayne Jensen, Dan Meyers and I know I'm forgetting a few others....

As you can see this trial was only successful because of all the help we recieved from those in the gallery....as much BS that there is in FTs when things really need to get done, people pitch in and make it happen, a definate highlight in our sport!

I was asked several times if I am going to do this again next year after a pretty rough first go.....my first thought is "no freaking way" but there is just something about this sport.....we have 362 more days until next year...we will be there....

Thanks again to the membership of Pikes Peak Retriever Club, my wonderful husband, our judges, and especially to all those who pitched in to make this trial happen!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Ted, Ed, Lainee, and others! Sounds like there were some awesome tests, awesome dog work, and most importantly there were a bunch of awesome people who made it all happen!!! Hats off to all involved!!!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats on the 3rd to Pick and Angelo...... Angelo's first trial dog! Whoo hooo.... OK angelo.... next year.... Pick and Ruckus running in the Am against each other....


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence Susan. Between marshalling, planting blinds, throwing birds, and setting up series, from what I saw, there were a lot of awesome dogs that Pick have to pass through before I could think of Am.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Susan. Between marshalling, planting blinds, throwing birds, and setting up series, from what I saw, there were a lot of awesome dogs that Pick have to pass through before I could think of Am.


Congrats Angelo on Pick's placement...an improvement over his last Qual and it is only a matter of time - he is consistent ans you should be very proud of that!

BTW we have your ribbon and plauqe...

Congrats again to you, Pick and Kenny Trott.

Lainee


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Susan. Between marshalling, planting blinds, throwing birds, and setting up series, from what I saw, there were a lot of awesome dogs that Pick have to pass through before I could think of Am.


Pick is an awesome dog, your turkey! He's getting very consistent as he grows up. 

Since you're chicken, how about if I run them both in the Am?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> My preliminary report on the open was that it was a"bloodbath of epic proportions) apparently only 21 of 86 survived the first series. My info comes from a third party not involved in the trial but very knowledgeable.sorry no numbers including those of my family...


 
This is an example of how statistics fail to tell the story

1) All four gun stations and birds were very visible.
2) The birds were not tight to one another
3) The dogs failed on all four birds (yes, Virginia, that includes the go bird)
4) The killer bird was a bird thrown across water to an island. There were many dogs that came within feet of that bird and failed to pick it up. My dog Mootsie, nailed three, hunted short on her way to the island bird, hunted the shore just feet from the island bird, go in the water just five feet from the island bird and started swimming ... Handle

It was a fun test. All of the contestants I spoke with enjoyed running it. Excellent bird placement. Wish I had more dogs to run on it.

Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> This is an example of how statistics fail to tell the story
> 
> 1) All four gun stations and birds were very visible.
> 2) The birds were not tight to one another
> ...


Yeah, tell me about it  The go-bird of all things <sigh> Great set of land marks, sure wished I had the chance to see the rest of the Open....

FOM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats again Ted on a fine trial, and you are correct about statistics not telling the complete story, as you stated that bird was a tough one, Mirk apparently missed it by 5 yds and was toast after that..I heard the Amateur was just as tough and equally fair


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

FOM said:


> Congrats Angelo on Pick's placement...an improvement over his last Qual and it is only a matter of time - he is consistent ans you should be very proud of that!
> 
> BTW we have your ribbon and plauqe...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll just pick it up on our next Club meeting


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Pick is an awesome dog, your turkey! He's getting very consistent as he grows up.
> 
> Since you're chicken, how about if I run them both in the Am?


 
LOL, I'm also trying to get my feet wet. I did ran Pick as a test dog at the 4th series of the derby. It was fun and Pick did not let me down.


Angelo


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> LOL, I'm also trying to get my feet wet. I did ran Pick as a test dog at the 4th series of the derby. It was fun and Pick did not let me down.
> 
> 
> Angelo


Yup that's what I heard - Pick did good and you didn't pass out  You worked your butt off Angelo, your hard work did not go unnoticed...and you'll have to remind me to bring the ribbon/plauqe to the next meeting as I am sure I'll forget.

Lainee, Flash and Butthead


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Lainee, Ted and Dr. Ed!

Aaron*


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I would like to personally thank all the fols who helped out at the Minor stakes:

Angelo, you worked your butt off, thanks specifically for throwing in the last 2 series of the Derby, so I could try and finish with Ranger (got to the 4th, but not through)
Chad Jones, set up tests, shot flyers and threw birds all weekend, and then went to the Am to help out
Janice Jones, setup, marshalled, lunches FT secretary, and ran her first FT dog in the Derby
Maurice Cutting, setup flyers, and all around help
Dan Mills shot flyer and setup before he went and Marshalled the Am
Mike Boley shot and threw at the minors in addition to the majors
Tami Belsey Marshalling and organising the Derby
Shane Ruper Volunteered to help out at the Derby Sunday afternoon when we were running low on help. Congrats on the open 2nd Shane

Of course thanks to DeWitt Boice, who judged the Q on short notice, bird stewarded, and helped all around, 
Brandon Wall, who gave up his weekend to judge the Q and Derby
Roy Kirmer who gave up his weekend to Judge the Derby

The minor stakes had some very nice tests that allowed the dogs to excel, while giving everyone a chance to play


A Huge thanks to all.... I apolgize if I missed anyone. There was tons of helo all around


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Forgot to mention my parents who took care of FlashN and ran Lunhes every day


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> I would guess you have a better understanding of my comment last week about "looking down the barrel of a large field trial"......


I've never known Lainee to back down from a challenge..... and this field trial, although had challenges, was very well run from what I heard.... on top of that, the help was excellent with members and contestants pitching in when needed.... what a great group!

Kudos to the FT chairman, and all the club members and workers!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

So, let me get this straight...

You have substitute judges for all age stakes.

Trespass on qual test grounds.

Your help leaves on Sunday morning.

And there are rumors of a misconduct hearing.

Yeah, congrats are indeed warranted.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

FOM said:


> Yup that's what I heard - Pick did good and you didn't pass out  You worked your butt off Angelo, your hard work did not go unnoticed...and you'll have to remind me to bring the ribbon/plauqe to the next meeting as I am sure I'll forget.
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Butthead


Me passing out would have been the highlight of the FT but Lainee's tumbling down the hill (3-4 FT)during the Am blind was the real highlight of the FT. What was great, she never lost a step w/ Bullet who is 300 yrd away.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> You have substitute judges for all age stakes.
> 
> ...


You need to add Lainee's tumbling down the hill


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> Me passing out would have been the highlight of the FT but Lainee's tumbling down the hill (3-4 FT)during the Am blind was the real highlight of the FT. What was great, she never lost a step w/ Bullet who is 300 yrd away.


And, I heard he took a great cast....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> You have substitute judges for all age stakes.
> 
> ...


Ken - this time you're out of line, and you should really apologize for this comment. Somehow one person is responsible for a judge having a priority so he could go watch his son pitch in the world series, another having his truck break down an hour a way, help that was confirmed to work all day on Sunday leaves anyway, and someone being a jerk to the open judges, and a landowner after years and years of using that piece of ground suddenly decides he's done? 

Tell me, could you have controlled all of that and dealt with all of those challenges in such a fine manner? I doubt it. 

Does this mean your stepping up to volunteer to chair the FT at Pikes Peak next year? For someone who says it's all about the dogs, you just made it about the people. Someone spit in your Cheerios this morning?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> You have substitute judges for all age stakes.
> 
> ...


And you forgot we had to scrap the Qual first sersies not once but twice and because our Qual judge was also playing bird steward, we the members pitched in to cover those duties.....

Go pound sand gutman!

FOM


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

It all sounds fairly normal to me.....

Remember one Am, all the birds girls did a mass exit. last series.
Believe we ended up with Greg Lister, Joe Harp, and my husband, who had just finished judging the Open, throwing.

Just got to get it done, somehow. 
Sounds like you did, Lainee.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

It is always easier to make snide comments when a person knows nothing about the situation and I figured Gutman would be very happy that the club managed to replace a judge because the judge had very important family priorities - the judge did not ask to be replaced, however as a club we felt it was important to replace him - how often does one's young son get to pitch in the world series? Family is more important than dogs.

We were not trespassing, the land owner after many years of using that particular piece of land decided after we setup that he didn't want us to use the land - I do not recall the land owner pressing any charges for trespassing and besides what do you know about our grounds, have you ever been there?

As far as the help, not much I can do when the help decides to leave and break their contract with the club, trust me at this time we are discussing this with the commander of the ROTC corps. Their behavior was unacceptable, but rather sit there are cry over it, the contestants made it happen with smiles on their faces and a lot of work...if anything this is a testiment to the sportsmanship of the games we play - a positive for sure.

And as far as the rumor of misconduct, well last I checked I can not control the actions of everyone all the time - can you? Fishing for more information like this is very poor form, even for you Ken....

I didn't see you step up the following year at Bluebonnet, but I will promise you I will be back at it this time next year for Pikes Peak - being a Field Trial Chair is tough, I learned some lessons, stumbled along the way, my club members worked their rears off, the contestants remaining on sunday worked their rears off, we have a trial in the books, we accomplished what needed to be done.....so where will you be this fall for Bluebonnet?

Like I said before, go pound sand....


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The only mistake you made was acknowledging his post in the first place, Lainee! ;-) But I would have too were it me, so there you go...

Congrats on getting it done regards,

kg


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So, let me get this straight...
> 
> You have substitute judges for all age stakes.
> 
> ...


It's easy to snipe from afar Gut. What have you actually done other than criticize the work of others?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Howard N said:


> What have you actually done other than criticize the work of others?


Nothin' other than get you folks all ruffled up again.

The fishin' is good. As shown, they're bitin' on anything you throw out there.

"Poundin' sand"...........

Now that was funny.

Good job FOM. You done good..........

And bullet too.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Nothin' other than get you folks all ruffled up again.
> 
> The fishin' is good. As shown, they're bitin' on anything you throw out there.
> 
> ...


You dis the long hard work of others for your private amusement?

Back to my ignore list.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I put Guthrie on ignore when he returned - after the failure of his website and never looked back.

Remember - don't feed the trolls


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I put myself on ignore.

You guys are making me feel guilty.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

You guys are lucky this isn’t my thread
Piling on gut like that
you should all be ashamed

He was congratulating Lainee & Dave
FOR FINNISHING BEFOR DARK!!

Some other highlights

Committee forced to scrap 2nd 1st series Q
Due to hazardous conditions
First series starting afternoon Friday

O only running land blind Saturday
Am having to run 3 series Sunday
Lighting storm Sunday after noon

Freight trains running through the motel
Every night!!
**Woe, we gotta find a new dig**

And it all worked because of PPRC membership
Nice job

D


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> **Woe, we gotta find a new dig**


That will change next year, promise!

Thanks for all your hard work and give Jake and Billy and extra ear scratching for me, Pacer, too!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> he was in fact making compliments...... .


Bruce-

He has a weird way of making compliments. I have known Ken for years....we used to have dogs on the same truck in Texas. He was also one of the nicest guys in person. He just becomes an "internet idiot" ....  He deserved a little smackin' around..... and, I know Ken can take it as well as he dishes it out!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> Bruce-
> 
> He has a weird way of making compliments. I have known Ken for years....we used to have dogs on the same truck in Texas. He was also one of the nicest guys in person. He just becomes an "internet idiot" ....  He deserved a little smackin' around..... and, I know Ken can take it as well as he dishes it out!


Finally someone that understand what Gut is about...his mouth (via internet) does write checks his body cant cash, but he actually does mean well , but he does like to stir the pot...like the old saying ..dont get into a mudfight with a pig...because he likes it...Guthrie has a sick sense about him he actually likes to put the needle to his friends..go figure


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

You folks never seem to amaze me.

I make a joke about a trial that had nothing less than a nuclear bomb hit it and eveyone is congratulating Laniee.

I know what it takes to put on a trial. Duh..........

I know it sucks and is hard work. Duh..........

I know that most the folks you do it for don't appreciate it. Duh........

I like messing with Laniee. And heck, I thought her "go pound sand" was great. I laughed big time.

Take a joke you stiffs. That's the problem with this game. Most are so overly worked up about their personal goals and agenda's that they can't see the big picture and enjoy it for what it's meant for.

Now please Ted, take me off your ignore list. I want you to be able to get my messages the next time you mistakenly enter an ineligible dog in a trial. You know, like if you make an honest mistake.

Lighten up people.....................it's just a game. And this is the internet and a message board. It's for entertainment.

Sorry Chris.......

I'll go start another board so that I can show that I'm a complete failure in life regards,

The "internet idiot"


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

And by the way.............

I relieved myself from any responsibility with Bluebonnet due to the fact I realized I didn't enjoy most of the folks involved in that environment.

I'm sure they didn't enjoy me either.

We all make choices, some are just more honest about them than others.

Life goes on regards,

THE "internet idiot"


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

On a side note, I would like to add that when Gut, I, and a couple others, started that site we had a few goals in mind and keeping it running forever was never one of them. We achieved most of those goals so a "failure" it wasn't. But it's much easier to just assume things(makes a much better story to tell your friends as well)

Now back to making fun of THE internet idiot.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

achiro said:


> On a side note, I would like to add that when Gut, I, and a couple others, started that site we had a few goals in mind and keeping it running forever was never one of them. We achieved most of those goals so a "failure" it wasn't. But it's much easier to just assume things(makes a much better story to tell your friends as well)
> 
> Now back to making fun of THE internet idiot.


Please,

Keep this thread on track.

It's not about our failures but the success of the people putting on a trial.

It's about congrats to Laniee.............

And Bullet too.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Bruce-
> 
> He has a weird way of making compliments. I have known Ken for years....we used to have dogs on the same truck in Texas. He was also one of the nicest guys in person. He just becomes an *"internet idiot"* ....  He deserved a little smackin' around..... and, I know Ken can take it as well as he dishes it out!


I prefer "keyboard warrior" or "internet rambo." The world wide web is filled with them!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You folks never seem to amaze me.
> 
> I make a joke about a trial that had nothing less than a nuclear bomb hit it and eveyone is congratulating Laniee.
> 
> ...


 
Ken, for what is worth, I did get your joke. Not the best one but I did get it. 

Angelo


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I dint realise there was an ignor button!!!!

I got a funny feelin IM on a whole bunch a thems!! AM I????????



Gooser (I like Lainee too!! Shes my HERO)


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Did somebody just say something?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Just got back from Colorado & wanted to say a HUGE thank you to Lainee, all the club members , and judges. I ran my 1st open & Am and had a great time and tons of fun doing it. The set-ups were great! Wasn't aware of all the problems posted here(present from Fri.am to Sun.pm) ,so that shows how well Lainee handled everything. I was in the holding blind behind her when she took the tumble & I promise Dave Rorem wouldn't have handled that situation better than Lainee did! Bullet sure responded & did a great job.
Congrats to Ted & all his dogs for a successful week-end!

Sylvia McClure
Retrieve a Cure


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> I am sorry to say that when Steve Helgoth and I judged there I can't remember who won or placed at the trial........but I do remember the all night long trains.......I sang Folsom Prison blues all night as I lie awake and judged all day.


Like I told yeah in an email - this was my first go at FTC, next year a hotel change will be made, might cost the club a little more $ but I realized the hotel we have used in the past is unacceptable....

We are re-organizing as a club and trying to learn from what went wrong, I'm just tickled pink that we had so many non-FTers from our club there working and working hard! 

We improved on some things, fell a little short on others, but we had good sets of judges who worked hard to keep things positive for the contestants, we had contestants who weren't afraid to volunteer (and actually did without any prompting specifically Tom Vaugh, Ted Shih, Dan Myers and Brad Clow). All in all it was a crazy weekend but the circuit got it in the books.....see everyone in 2010....I'm off to Utah now....

FOM


----------

